# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Drukpijn links hoog in de borst

## ninacas

Op 4 april gevallen met de fiets .Linkerzijde heup en l.pols pijnlijk ,maar alleen blauwe plekken.Toch flink gewerkt op de tuin.(70 jaar). Na een week drukpijn bij liggen op de buik hoog onder de l.borst.Aan de borst is niets te zien of te voelen.Bovenste L rib doet pijn bij drukken. Overdag bijna geen last.alleen s'nachts als ik op mijn buik wil slapen.kan het toch een gekneusde rib zijn? :Confused:

----------


## Nora

Kunnen het ook niet vastzittende spieren zijn door de val? Hier denk ik aan, omdat je overdag bijna geen last hebt en alleen met het slapen. Heb je er ook last van als je op je rug slaapt? Waarschijnlijk kan je huisarts uitsluitsel geven. Sterkte ermee.

----------


## ninacas

Hallo Nora,
bedankt voor je advies,
Na 14 dagen vakantie is alle pijn weg!!.het zal inderdaad zoiets geweest zijn als jij beschreef.
Op je 70ste moet men echter zeer voorzichtig zijn en niet meer op een hoge instapsportfiets fietsen...
groet, Nina

----------

